# Loon mountain !?



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Im planning a trip to loon mountain soon, anyone been there ? Is it cool ? I heard the snowpark is damn sick ! 

Let me know please !


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

I ride at loon, its awesome up there man, when are you coming up?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

i just got back from loon 2 weeks ago

overrated.

straight up, i was hyped to go up there and it was terrible. so bad i left 2 days early and we were up in a huge house for free (if u think im lyin ill post pix). 

my reasons:
-no snow, not in town not on the mountain
-not much terrain
-no tree runs... at all. maybe one
-long ass lines, like an hour and a half for the gondola (the only lift that goes to the top of the park)
-no nightlife what so ever. i got wasted at an applebees that closes at 9pm and got served by 2 pregnant teenagers.

the park was on point but only if you can hit 60ft booters. the pipe was straight ice. the wallride was crack though, some unique jibs too. 

i suggest killington if you wanna ride a better mountain with better riding, better vibe, better nightlife and in my opinion... better park. more options and more variety, how can u lose with the only burton stash park on the east coast there? u cant.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Loon is a fun as hell mountain to ride. If your into park, the parks there are always on point. If your into freerdiding they have some nice steep runs. The only thing that sucks is that damn gondola line. Always sooo long


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> Loon is a fun as hell mountain to ride. If your into park, the parks there are always on point. If your into freerdiding they have some nice steep runs. The only thing that sucks is that damn gondola line. Always sooo long


when i went the park on the left of loon peak (south peak i guess it is) was closed. but other than that... what park? the park is one long run and you cant even get to the top of it (where all the good jibs are) unless u take the gondola. u can take the little sister lift (i think thats what it is) and cut into the park halfway down, right before the jump line, which gives u no speed to clear those 60ft booters. 

but everyones entitled to their opinion im just lettin everyone know about my first and last experience up there. theres some rippers up there but most of their credibility comes from heavy advertisementand the fact that they hand out loon stickers at the lift windows


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

and its $73 bux for a lift ticket when killington is an hour closer (for lower east coast heads) for 10 dollars more a day and u get triple of what loon has to offer.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Sheeky said:


> and its $73 bux for a lift ticket when killington is an hour closer (for lower east coast heads) for 10 dollars more a day and u get triple of what loon has to offer.


I've ridden Killy and I've ridden Loon...I'd gladly pay $20 more for Loon, and drive another hour. Killington only has triple the terrain in their marketing materials. I'd rather have Loon's longer runs than the million short runs and horrible traverses that Killington calls "terrain." 

Besides, only a sucker pays full price for a lift ticket. Only a NY/NJ sucker pays full price for Killington and thinks it's awesome!

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe I just had a bad time but every time I've been to killington its been crack and idk about long runs at loon have u been on the great northern at killington? That trail is mad long, and I'm not from jersey lol


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Sheeky said:


> when i went the park on the left of loon peak (south peak i guess it is) was closed. but other than that... what park? the park is one long run and you cant even get to the top of it (where all the good jibs are) unless u take the gondola. u can take the little sister lift (i think thats what it is) and cut into the park halfway down, right before the jump line, which gives u no speed to clear those 60ft booters.
> 
> but everyones entitled to their opinion im just lettin everyone know about my first and last experience up there. theres some rippers up there but most of their credibility comes from heavy advertisementand the fact that they hand out loon stickers at the lift windows


Yea, I agree, if it wasn't for that gondola line the park would be so much better. But, if u have a little patience the park really is sick. Scotty Lago, Chaz Guldmond, and Pat Moore grew up riding there and they are some of the best rippers as of right now


----------



## SpiritLocks (Mar 5, 2010)

I just went to Loon 2 days ago and had a blast. It sucked spending $73 for a midweek ticket BUT there were no lines and it was 100% open. It was my first time going since they opened the South Peak and I enjoyed the runs over there. The double black diamond run Rip Saw is very nice.

I don't do a lot in the park but I enjoyed the halfpipe.

I probably enjoyed the runs on the north peak the most. Angel Street is awesome.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Sheeky said:


> i just got back from loon 2 weeks ago
> 
> -long ass lines, like an hour and a half for the gondola (the only lift that goes to the top of the park)
> 
> ...


First of all, you did not wait an hour and a half in the gondola line. It might have felt like it, but you didn't. I was just out at Kirkwood during President's Day weekend, so they were all bitching about "long lines." It was funny, one guy was very loud about having to wait twenty minutes...then the lift guy told him they'd been timing the line all day...no one had waited more than eight minutes. I was at Okemo on their busiest day in history. Literally, the busiest day Okemo has ever had, President's Day 2007 (pretty sure it was 2007, but it doesn't really matter); we maybe waited half an hour, and Okemo lines suck already even when they're not making history. People have different perceptions of time when they're waiting...do you know most traffic lights only last for about 30-40 SECONDS...yet you'd swear you were waiting for 5 minutes.

Anyway, waiting sucks. Weekend riding on high-season weekends sucks. Gondola lines suck. But bullshit sucks, too. Loon's park is consistently rated one of the best in the East by the mags. Killington is never rated best at anything but bullshit snow reports, broken lifts and bad attitude. Oh, and nightlife, which you said sucked at Loon. I never saw an Applebee's...we hit some bars and clubs in town and had a fine time. We even found a breakfast joint serving bloody mary's and beer with our eggs and bacon. It's all what your make it. You obviously didn't make much of Loon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> First of all, you did not wait an hour and a half in the gondola line. It might have felt like it, but you didn't. I was just out at Kirkwood during President's Day weekend, so they were all bitching about "long lines." It was funny, one guy was very loud about having to wait twenty minutes...then the lift guy told him they'd been timing the line all day...no one had waited more than eight minutes. I was at Okemo on their busiest day in history. Literally, the busiest day Okemo has ever had, President's Day 2007 (pretty sure it was 2007, but it doesn't really matter); we maybe waited half an hour, and Okemo lines suck already even when they're not making history. People have different perceptions of time when they're waiting...do you know most traffic lights only last for about 30-40 SECONDS...yet you'd swear you were waiting for 5 minutes.
> 
> Anyway, waiting sucks. Weekend riding on high-season weekends sucks. Gondola lines suck. But bullshit sucks, too. Loon's park is consistently rated one of the best in the East by the mags. Killington is never rated best at anything but bullshit snow reports, broken lifts and bad attitude. Oh, and nightlife, which you said sucked at Loon. I never saw an Applebee's...we hit some bars and clubs in town and had a fine time. We even found a breakfast joint serving bloody mary's and beer with our eggs and bacon. It's all what your make it. You obviously didn't make much of Loon.


idk where u were staying, but i was in littleton which is like 20min away or so from loon and there was one applebees. we went to an italian bar in town but it was all old people (no offence if youre old). but yea an hour and a half is obviously an exaggeration on my part. and loon has a good park i cant knock that... if you like riding one straight run and hit those booters. all im saying is killington has atleast triple the terrain, better tree riding, and the only stash park on the east coast, which is crack, and u cant even deny it. u could ride that park all day and not hit every feature it has to offer. we hit loons park for half a day and hit every feature atleast 3 times by the end of the day. and im coming from ny so its about a 7hr drive to loon.

and who cares what pros come from loon? most of the people on here wouldnt ride nj but dan kass, an olympic rider, started out riding mt creek.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

all im sayin is i had a bad time. and loon was way dissapointing compared to what i expected. so if youre planning a trip there just read what i wrote and maybe do some research on it and consider your options


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

also... what attitude at killington? you really caught an attitude from someone that works there? within the 5 minutes it takes to get a lift ticket? or from the lifties who dont really care about their jobs enough to yell at you for anything (which should be nothing unless youre trying to scam your way into a free lift). or maybe it was the foreign guys serving those delicious chili bread bowls with extra cheese, sour cream, and a jar of jalepenos.

everytime ive been to killington its been awesome. i jibbed the roof of the val-roc motel, ive gotten free upgrades at the comfort inn. ive rocked out at the killington chalet with my dogs. nothing but constant fun when i go up.

and shout out to darkside and kpc.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

so to start: i like loon, i do. if u wanna go hit the park all day and u are decent enough to enjoy loons features its the place to go for park. Ive also had some good days shredding south peak which has some really nice runs and no gondola bullshit. BUT, if park is not what u want to do all day there are def better places to go IMO. This winter i was staying up in NH and a huge storm rolled in. Went to loon the day after and the snow was not NEARLY as good as it shoulda been. way too icy and packed for having a storm the night before. still had fun, but dissapointing.

The next day we decided to head up to Bretton Woods (about 40 mins north) and it was HEAVEN. even though the storm had hit 2 days ago the sides of the trails still had a good 3 feet of pow and the glades at this place are magical. Plus they have nice long runs too and its a bigger mountain than loon for cheaper tix. Also, this place has the best lifts of anywhere ive been (every lift, even the one for mid mtn to the summit, is a high speed quad), and the place is never crowded. I think it kinda has the rep of a fancy shmancy resort cuz of the hotel, but seriously check out this mountain if u want some awesome snow and tree runs. the park is basically non-existent but ill give it up to rip the trees. i really dont know why ppl dont talk about this place more its definitely one of my fave mountains.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Sheeky said:


> also... what attitude at killington? you really caught an attitude from someone that works there?


Sheeky, I've had no probs with the attitude of the lifties or people working the tix windows. The "attitude" I'm talking about is all about _the people who ride/ski there!_ Getting on the lift is like hailing a cab in Manhattan. Rude assholes, parents yelling at their kids and slapping them upside the head for not having fun, posers in never-been-worn-before gear bitching at you in the lift lines. This isn't an account of one trip...I've been to Killy many times. One of the best trips I've had was an early season run with only a dozen or so trails open, because none of the I-91 assholes were there.

Killington gets insanely crowded with NY/NJ weekenders who don't jibe with the Vermont vibe. It's the Mountain Creek of Vermont. But worse. Killington regularly reports powder when every other VT mountain reports ice or loose granular. Their lifts are archaic. I've personally been stuck for nearly half an hour on the Skyeship gondola, after being the FIRST on, watching first tracks disintegrate beneath me. Then been stuck on the quad later in the day. Again...this isn't a report of one trip, it's indicative of every trip I've ever made to Killington.

Killington lies about their vertical, lies about their snow conditions, and has some of the worse traverses between lifts I've ever seen. Obviously, I just don't like the place. I rode there plenty of times before I gave up on them. I'd rather be towed behind a Yellow Cab through Times Square...pretty much the same experience. If you enjoy it that much, either you like the Times Square experience, or you haven't discovered how awesome the other NH/VT mountains can be.

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> Sheeky, I've had no probs with the attitude of the lifties or people working the tix windows. The "attitude" I'm talking about is all about _the people who ride/ski there!_ Getting on the lift is like hailing a cab in Manhattan. Rude assholes, parents yelling at their kids and slapping them upside the head for not having fun, posers in never-been-worn-before gear bitching at you in the lift lines. This isn't an account of one trip...I've been to Killy many times. One of the best trips I've had was an early season run with only a dozen or so trails open, because none of the I-91 assholes were there.
> 
> Killington gets insanely crowded with NY/NJ weekenders who don't jibe with the Vermont vibe. It's the Mountain Creek of Vermont. But worse. Killington regularly reports powder when every other VT mountain reports ice or loose granular. Their lifts are archaic. I've personally been stuck for nearly half an hour on the Skyeship gondola, after being the FIRST on, watching first tracks disintegrate beneath me. Then been stuck on the quad later in the day. Again...this isn't a report of one trip, it's indicative of every trip I've ever made to Killington.
> 
> ...



im sorry u had a bad time, every time ive gone its been good. it does get crowded on the weekends ill admit that but only if youre riding k1 peak. as soon as the crowd rolls in we usually shoot over to ramshead, take a tree run through squeeze play then cut into the timberline park and have a blast. and yes, i love vermont as a whole. okemo is sick, mt snow is sick, but i just prefer killington over them due to the amount of good qualities the mountain has.


----------

